# The St. Mary's Century to Benefit the Semper Fi Fund - September 28, 2013



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary's County. Steeped in history and culture, Southern Maryland is laced with quiet country roads.

The St. Mary's Century is partnering with the Semper Fi Fund, a wonderful charity that provides support to injured Marines and their families. We have options for riders of various abilities. Choose a traditional full century (104 miles), 68 miles, 50 miles, or 25 miles. Routes are flat to rolling, with occasional hills. All rest stops have real bathrooms (no port-a-potties) and are sponsored by local restaurants.

The rest stops will be well-stocked with traditional items as well as local specialties. Whether you ride the entire 100 miles or the shorter routes, count on the hospitality and friendliness cyclists have experienced on each of our previous Amish Hundred rides. At the end of the ride enjoy the festivities and delicious food.

The rides start from Dennis Point Marina located at 46555 Dennis Point Road, Drayden MD, 20630. Registration and packet pickup is from 7:00-9:00 am and century riders are required to start no later then 9:00 am.

For more information: E-mail [email protected] or contact the ride coordinator, Fred Parker at 757-395-9305

Register at Active.com

St. Mary's Century 2013 to benefit the Semper Fi Fund | ACTIVE


----------



## xterradork (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks to those who put this on. It was a fantastic ride, great area, and the best support possible. Definitely doing this again next year. I highly recommend it for anyone that was on the fence this year.


----------

